# Paisajes ruteros del Uruguay



## Litox08

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ruta 23-san jose


Esta es la ruta por la que entran los turistas desde Argentina, no??? Que vergüenza! Pensé que estaba en mejor estado! Igual al lado de la ruta 2 en Colonia, esa es una autopista...

El resto de las fotos muy buenas Cacho! Hermosos paisajes!


----------



## Tatito

Un pequeño aporte desde el Canelón Grande. Ruta 5.









.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

excelente aporte tatito!!!que bueno como se pierde la ruta a la vista...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Litox08 said:


> Esta es la ruta por la que entran los turistas desde Argentina, no??? Que vergüenza! Pensé que estaba en mejor estado! Igual al lado de la ruta 2 en Colonia, esa es una autopista...
> 
> El resto de las fotos muy buenas Cacho! Hermosos paisajes!



asi es litox, desde argentina hay dos opciones (si se entra por fray bentos)


ruta dos hasta cardona, luego
ruta 12 hasta ismael cortinas,
ruta 23 hasta empalme r11,
ruta 11 hasta empalme ruta 3, (seguis por la 11 hasta atlantida si vas hacia el este)
ruta 3 hasta empalme ruta 1
ruta 1 hasta montevideo

el unico tramo espantoso es el de la ruta 23, que abarca los departamentos de san jose y colonia, un tramo de unos 60 km mas o menos...la verdad que si , esta muy vieja y emparchada.


si se toma la siguiente alternativa, siguiendo por la 2 hasta empalmar con la 1, luego de Rosario....yo hace tiempo que no la manejo a ese sector de la ruta 2 (entre Cardona y Rosario) que era por demas de peligroso por la pesima señalizacion y estado del pavimento.(ademas hay un peaje mas) Por lo que se sigue igual, y no se por que es siempre el departamente de Colonia el problema, por que hasta Cardona la ruta es espectacular.


----------



## Tatito

UNO POR CADA LADO. MALDONADO. URUGUAY. by tupacarballo, on Flickr



.


----------



## Tatito

Ruta 12 by Adrian y Tonio, on Flickr



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahhh que buenas las fotos tatito!!!

la primera con la ladera del cerro de las animas de fondo!!! ta espectacular!!!!


muchas gracias!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 81 Lavalleja


Atardecer en las sierras por Dsou, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

En la ruta como en la vida by Estefania CL, on Flickr






.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 81, cerca de Aguas Blancas-Lavalleja-


Ruta 81 - Aguas Blancas por gbudino, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

está repetida esta ultima que subiste tatito 

Acceso a Salto del Penitente-Lavalleja-



Ruta Villa Serrana - Penitente por gbudino, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Ay ay ay... la 81 no tiene vergüenza de llamarse "ruta"??


Preciosos paisajes Cacho de todos modos... 


.


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> está repetida esta ultima que subiste tatito



Listo, ya la edité



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 12, Lavalleja por Roberto Figueredo Simonetti, en Flickr


Parque Eolico (Sierra Caracoles)


Parque Eolico por Roberto Figueredo Simonetti, en Flickr


Ruta 8 (Treinta y Tres)


Derechos de autor Todos los derechos reservados por diosemum flickr


Ruta18 Cerro Largo


Derechos de autor Todos los derechos reservados por Poti Campos flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta Camino a Durazno

el camino por BillyClack, en Flickr




Tacuarembó



Manolo y su Studebaker por hoeper, en Flickr


Ruta Salto


Ruta-Salto interior por guacha!, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ultima por hoy...

Ruta 1-Colonia-


Rota 1  por Adriano Soldatelli, en Flickr

Soriano


Rutas Uruguay por mEzquerra, en Flickr

Ruta 9 Rocha


Una tarde de diciembre me verás volver ♫ por keca_, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 109 Rocha


Ruta 109 Aigua a Rocha 2 por APVC, en Flickr


Ruta 109 Aigua a Rocha 1 por APVC, en Flickr


_MG_5978 por Argiovi, en Flickr


----------



## rodo.t

que buena esta foto cacho!!!! dos senos perfectos!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Uno ve rutas y cerros y otro ve... 


.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Uno ve rutas y cerros y otro ve...
> 
> 
> .


2 tetas?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

podria tambien ser dos nalgas....y una raya.


----------



## El_hereje

Impresionantes las fotos!!! 

Gracias Cachota!


Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

graciavó nacho!!!
abrazo


Uruguay por ErniePhoto, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

caminho de paz por alvez, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360

Mucha sgracias Cacho, una idea buenísima! veré que tengo para aportasr, por lo pronto, he estado disfrutando a lo loco !


----------



## El_hereje

Esa última está soñada!

Gracias Cacha!


Abrazos!


----------



## javisure

Tatito said:


> Ay ay ay... la 81 no tiene vergüenza de llamarse "ruta"??
> 
> 
> Preciosos paisajes Cacho de todos modos...
> 
> 
> .




La 81 no tiene ningún desperdicio de paisaje.



No es ruta, es camino. Cno. Buxareo, casi límite con Canelones














Entrada a la Meseta Artigas


----------



## Fabiox

Que buen hilo, excelente recopilación de fotos.
Salu2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias muchachada...y miles por los aportes!!! que buenos paisejes que hay!!!

saludos


----------



## El_hereje

La Ruta 81 pasa por San Bautista, en mis apenas 17 años de vida no la recuerdo jamás con una capa de asfalto! Es de las rutas más peligrosas del país, sin dudas.

Gracias por las aportes gente!


Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en uruguay hay rutas que dependen del estado nacional y hay otras que dependen de los departamentos?

pd gracias a todos por los comentarios...troesma, esperamos sus aportes.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay 2007 - Ruta 109 por Routavelo, en Flickr


Uruguay 2007 - Ruta 109 por Routavelo, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Las Sierras de las Animas desde la Interbalnearia en el peaje Solis por Adrian y Tonio, en Flickr


2010 por isabelir, en Flickr


entrada a Santa Teresa, Rocha


----------



## Tatito

Otro aporte...



magoff said:


> llegando a depto de Rivera...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hermosas fotos!!! me imagino que será la ruta 5!

gracias tatito!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Camino Cerro Arequita









panoramio



Ruta 8 Lavalleja












Colonia


----------



## uruguay360

En el Camino del Medio , camino que sale desde Santa Clara hasta Treinta y Tres ....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

impecable foto Edu!!! :applause:

esa es la ruta 98 que pasa por isla patrulla?...o es camino interior que une la 7 con la 8?

muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

La 98 sale después de Tupambaé, creo realmente que este es un camino sin número, éste sale en las afueras de Santa Clara. No tiene mucho paisaje pero el cartel valía la pena.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

uruguay360 said:


> En el Camino del Medio , camino que sale desde Santa Clara hasta Treinta y Tres ....


Evidentemente ese cartel lo hicieron a propósito.: Treinta y Tres 33km, jajaja


----------



## uruguay360

Exacto, es una pequeña broma del personal del MTOP, sin dudas, eso y el nombre del paraje hacían que valiera la pena bajarse del auto a sacar la foto !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno...proxima semana sigo con una espectaculares fotos de la ruta 26, de la ruta 31 y unas increibles de la ruta 30...todas en rivera y tacuarembo.

gracias a todos por comentar.

pd: si alguien tiene, se agradece aportes, y si consiguen de la 109, mejor!!!


----------



## uruguay360

yo tengo del 109 a Paso Carrasco ... chan !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

alguien me explica como subir directamente fotos desde panoramio? gracielaaaaaa


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

El_hereje said:


> , en mis apenas 17 años de vida


¿enserio?...nahhhhhhhh

aunque bueno, eso explicaria muchas cosas...:lol:...por ejemplo, que sos el hijo de Gene Simons.:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

17 dije?

Error al teclear... :shifty:


----------



## javisure

17 años hace que se afeita :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Desde panoramio... hmmm ,no sé, pero me voy a fijar a ver si puedo ayudar. ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

6ªeta. 69ª Vuelta Ciclista del Uruguay 2012 por nuestrociclismo.com, en Flickr


IMGP4005 por jjou50, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

En la segunda andá imaginando donde está la linea divisoria, jejeje.

Muy buenas Cacho. kay:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

"Mine" por Remco Douma, en Flickr


La Ruta 10 por Amanda#3, en Flickr


----------



## Realice

No había visto este hilo...

Yo que quería alquilar un auto para recorrer Uruguay por el interior, y no pude... me hacés consciente de mi frustración 

Sólo recorrí la 1 de Colonia a Montevideo, que es muy bonita en el departamento de Colonia, pero se vuelve más aburrida de paisaje después. Eso sí, tiene muy lindo atardecer en el camino de vuelta a Colonia.


----------



## Realice

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Ruta 81 Lavalleja
> 
> 
> Atardecer en las sierras por Dsou, en Flickr





Tatito said:


> Ay ay ay... la 81 no tiene vergüenza de llamarse "ruta"??





El_hereje said:


> La Ruta 81 pasa por San Bautista, en mis apenas 17 años de vida no la recuerdo jamás con una capa de asfalto! Es de las rutas más peligrosas del país, sin dudas.


La 81 parece una ruta para caminarla, sin duda. Qué bonita.


----------



## Realice

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Ruta 3
> Trinidad-Young
> 
> 
> 
> Uruguay 2007 - Ruta 3 por Routavelo, en Flickr


Me encanta esta foto, con sus cambios de rasante


----------



## Realice

Tatito said:


> UNO POR CADA LADO. MALDONADO. URUGUAY. by tupacarballo, on Flickr


Me recordaste mi foto favorita de Korea del Norte...


----------



## Realice

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Ruta18 Cerro Largo
> 
> 
> Derechos de autor Todos los derechos reservados por Poti Campos flickr


¿Todo Cerro Largo es así, plano y monótono (como Castilla ), o le sacaron la foto en zona aburrida y en estación seca?


----------



## Realice

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> caminho de paz por alvez, en Flickr


Y última pregunta (tengo que tomar notas para cuando regrese ): ¿dónde es esto?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

creo la ruta 10, en Rocha, los compañeros lo confirmaran


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

asi es..ruta 10, rocha-

gracias realice por los comentarios.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 12 Maldonado


Camino-a-la-cantera por Federico Steffenino, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Buenísima!

Gracias Cacha!


Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

donde será?


IMG_8790 copia por PHOTOÂ´S, en Flickr


IMG_8771 copia por PHOTO´S, en Flickr


----------



## Fabiox

Buenísimas imágenes gracias, dejo 3 fotos de la Ruta 26 entre Paysandú y Tacuarembó.
























Salu2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

muchas gracias fabiox! la ultima ta muy linda..es la 26? parece la 3, pero no por que hay cerros.
saludos


----------



## Fabiox

Si la última es mas bien cerca de Tacuarembó, en la primera se ve el estado general de la ruta (hay unos 80km así) por eso tantos accidentes.
Salu2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias Fabiox

Les dejo otra, posiblemente sea la ruta 109

Pé na estrada por alineruviaro, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 14, tramo JP Varela (Lavalleja)-Lascano (Rocha)


Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr


Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr


Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr

impresionantes!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta / Rute por Milagros Sierra, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Impresionantes!

Gracias Cachota, abrazos!


----------



## Mesopotamico

Humilde aporte: 










Entre Salto y Paysandú. Me llamó mucho la atención la ruta blanca.

Saludos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

se nota, por las palmeras (Recordemos "el palmar" del lado entrerriano.
no tengo idea lo claro de la ruta, pero estimo que es por el alto contenido de granito giris en el cemento portland, ya que a la vista no es asfalto.

muchas gracias


----------



## Mesopotamico

^^

Es raro, porque no es de hormigón (fijate que no tiene juntas). Para el pavimento asfáltico se usa (aparte del elemento bituminoso) un agregado pétreo para crear lo que se llama el "Concreto asfáltico". Yo me bajé a mirar y es ese agregado pétreo el que es absolutamente blanco.

Un consejo: No la manejen al mediodía sin gafas, el reflejo te deja ciego. :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es verdad..ni idea entonces.


----------



## Pablito28

Mesopotamico said:


> ^^
> 
> Es raro, porque no es de hormigón (fijate que no tiene juntas). Para el pavimento asfáltico se usa (aparte del elemento bituminoso) un agregado pétreo para crear lo que se llama el "Concreto asfáltico". Yo me bajé a mirar y es ese agregado pétreo el que es absolutamente blanco.
> 
> Un consejo: No la manejen al mediodía sin gafas, el reflejo te deja ciego. :lol:


Es por el tipo de piedra empleada en la mezcla asfáltica, Meso. En esa zona del país se encuentran yacimientos de este tipo de piedra que ahora no recuerdo como está clasificada. Yendo por la ruta 3 a la altura de la ciudad de Flores la ruta presenta un tono rojizo, debido también al tipo de roca existente en la zona.

Abrazo.


----------



## Mesopotamico

^^

Gracias!


----------



## nico...u13

Mesopotamico said:


> ^^
> 
> Es raro, porque no es de hormigón (fijate que no tiene juntas). Para el pavimento asfáltico se usa (aparte del elemento bituminoso) un agregado pétreo para crear lo que se llama el "Concreto asfáltico". Yo me bajé a mirar y es ese agregado pétreo el que es absolutamente blanco.
> 
> Un consejo: No la manejen al mediodía sin gafas, el reflejo te deja ciego. :lol:


Yo he andando por esa zona y el efecto visual es muy llamativo, bastante fotogenico. Hay que reconocer que a ciertas horas cansa un poco la vista, pero se soluciona que unas buenas gafas o bueno...curtite jaja 

PD: me parece que no es en la única zona del país que existen rutas con esta tonalidad blanquecina, recuerdo haberlo notado en otro lugar.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y en la ruta 1 en la entrada a MVD (logicamente el tramo viejo), quien no se bajo del auto para ver por que joraca zumbaba todo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

fotos extraidas de panoramio.com


RUTA 30


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 30
cont


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas Cachete! Gracias.

PD: En la última parece que el cerro se te viene encima, tremendo zoom jejeje

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

RUTA 30 cont


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ponoramio.com

RUTA 31


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

panoramio.com

RUTA 26


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ultima de la tanda, nos vamos para el este

Ruta 9


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

listo tatito te habias adelantado a que termine de subire todas las fotos, por eso no te conteste antes...ahora si termine la tanda por hoy

chagracias por el comentario


----------



## Litox08

Que linda la ruta 30!!! Los valles que se ven desde la misma son imperdibles! Por lo que veo hay una parte donde la ruta está nueva, lástima que no sea toda. Artigas es la capital departamental mas aislada de todas, ya que ninguna ruta principal pasa por ella y la 30 y la 4 son desastrosas.

La 26 es una vergüenza, es la principal vía de conexión entre Argentina y Brasil. Tendría que estar impecable!

Muy buenas las fotos Cacho, gracias!


P.d: Tengo unas ganas de hacer carretera para el interior profundo, la IB me tiene podrido :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Litox08 said:


> P.d: Tengo unas ganas de hacer carretera para el interior profundo, la IB me tiene podrido :lol:



decimelo a mi...por que te crees que arme este hilo :lol:

un abrazo


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos agregando ... Ruta 98, camino a Isla Patrulla .


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhh troesma...siempre fiel a este hilo!! muchas gracias!!
excelente foto...Isla Patrulla, lugar me no se por qué tengo un interes muy particular por conocer, tambien sus cercanias de las sierras con sitios que me han contado, muy similares a la quebrada de los cuervos.

un abrazo


----------



## uruguay360

Y... es que es la misma ruta de entrada, luego toma a la izquierda viniendo de la Ruta 7 ... 30 km más y llega.


----------



## uruguay360

Procedamos con esta otra, a la entrada de Isla Patrulla, recién salida del horno Cachi ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nuuuuu, me hablas en serio Edu? me voy a infartar!...esa foto está "calientita" todavia?

que deleite...

muchas gracias!!!

recien llegado o está todavia por 33?


----------



## uruguay360

Recien llegado Cachi ...


----------



## Tatito

Eso es una "ruta"?? (Estamos en la B!!!!)

Excelentes capturas estimado Edu... muy buenas en serio 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Tiene razón, pero es la Ruta 98, sí ... de ruta no tiene mucha pinta ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en algunos sectores, la ruta 4, que atraviesa todo o casi todo el pais, no esta en diferentes condiciones...en realidad estos son caminos departamenteles.


----------



## blue_man100

muy buen thread, muy bonitos paisajes, permite apreciar las zonas no urbanas del pais kay:




CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Ruta 14, tramo JP Varela (Lavalleja)-Lascano (Rocha)
> 
> 
> Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Camino rodeado de arboles por Willysancarlos, en Flickr
> 
> impresionantes!!!


 

^^
por cierto, me gustaron mucho estas fotos. me encantaria transitar por esa ruta, aunque ni loco paso por ahi de noche, me dan miedo los fantasmas y el chupacabras  :runaway:


saludos desde Mexico


----------



## lor15

Les cuento que desde hace un tiempo hay un cartel en la entrada a la ruta 30 que dice algo de mantenimiento y eso a la ruta, pero aparentemente no se estaba haciendo nada, resulta que hoy pasé y por fin habían empezado!
Ojalá que quede toda como el tramo de la subida( o bajada, según como la mires) de pena.


----------



## El_hereje

Yo ya no quiero hacer más ruta, estoy cansado jajajaja.

Buenísimas las fotos, gracias!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 14 Camino del Indio por APVC, en Flickr


----------



## guilloteuru

El_hereje said:


> Impecables las fotos Guille, gracias!
> 
> Abrazos!


De nada! Te mando un saludo!!


----------



## guilloteuru




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Caracoles por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas todas las últimas tandas, tremendos aportes! Muchas gracias.


Ruta 5 a la altura de Tacuarembó


See her face by hoeper, on Flickr

Ruta 8


Ruta by PatriciaFloriano.com, on Flickr​

.


----------



## guilloteuru

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Caracoles por Picardo2009, en Flickr


Buena foto Cachodelmonte!! Saludos!


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas fotos muchachos, gracias!

Abrazos!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

por la Sierra de Carape en febrero


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

vamooooo Milonga todavia!!! sabia que todavia tenes fotos guardadas!!! :lol:

gracias por compartirla...son excelentes paisajes ruteros!!!!

pd: ¿me ubicas con las sierras?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

claro, pasamos Minas por ruta 8 unos kms, entramos a la derecha pasando por el costadito de Villa Serrana, y seguimos dando vueltas y vueltas por las sierras unos 50 kms.....rompeautos a full


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

lavalleja o maldonado?

varias veces me he agarrado cada perdida en minas...una vez al santo dle penitente nunca llegue...terminamos haciendo un asado junto a un arroyito de agua cristalina que cruzaba el camino...nunca supe donde fui a parar :lol:...ni donde quedaba el salto :lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pasa que anduvimos tanto que salimos de Lavalleja y entramos en Maldonado por el medio del campo,ahi tenemos un lugar secreto...jajaa, no es joda. Es el paraiso de callado.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pago o gratis?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

mas que gratis...en el medio de la nada, cascada natural, piscina de agua cristalina, profunda en su centro, rodeada de arboles y rocas.
Solo el dueño del campo conoce el lugar y unos pocos.
No puedo decir mas...jaja


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Jajaja ta bien...de acceso privado entonxes.


----------



## Litox08

Me surgió un viaje de imprevisto a Treinta y Tres y la única cámara en mano que tenía era la del celular. Igualmente quería compartir las fotos con ustedes, sepan disculpar la calidad y la mugre del parabrisas :colgate: (nos quedamos sin agua para limpiarlo jeje) 

Ruta 39 entre San Carlos y Aigua...


----------



## Litox08

Seguimos en la 39...



















Esta ya es pasando Aigua...










Ruta 8, en muy buen estado!


----------



## Litox08

Las últimas 3 antes que se fuera la luz del sol...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Jajaja ta bien...de acceso privado entonxes.


a usté le permito acceder, pero no diga nada.....fuimos con los bebes y niños, sobrinitos, precioso de verdad

en Uruguay señores !


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

yendo por la 8 hacia la cascada


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo anda Tatínez ?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Cómo anda Tatínez ?


Como anda Troésma? Todo en orden, acá todo en orden, moderando al Pablito y al Nico que son terribles pillos, jeje. Usté que dice??

.


----------



## uruguay360

Me imagino, hay que lidiar con esos dos, se la regalo ...


----------



## Tatito

De aqui al infinito, ida y vuelta... by Saa Sa, on Flickr



.


----------



## varo...78

Excelente foto Tatito...
Tenes idea por donde es?


----------



## Tatito

De nada Alvaro.

No se donde es, la única data que encontré es lo que dice en los comentarios de la foto en Flickr, un usuario le dice "Hermoso lugar" y la autora de la imágen le contesta "Minas". 


.


----------



## varo...78

Tiene pinta... la verdad que precioso lugar.

Ando con ganas de hacer un recorrido perdiendome por caminos vecinales en medio del campo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

se perfectamente donde es. 
Pasando Minas, unos 25 kms, entras a la derecha en el primer camino luego de pasar la Asoc. Agricola de Lavalleja que veras desde la ruta 8.
Ese camino pasa por el costado del centro de campamentos del colegio Sagrada Familia (esta a la derecha de la foto, varias construcciones de piedra, grandes ventanas y techo quinchado, en la bajada del cerro, junto a un rio que alli se hace como laguna).
Este lugar esta de la ruta 8 a unos 10 minutos en coche. Alli mas de una noche estacione mi Camio para dormir, unos metros mas adelante, junto al arroyito.
Los cerros como dos pechos que estan a la izquierda son conocidos como los cerros de los hermanos, los subi varias veces, la primera en diciembre de 1983. Si seguis esta ruga llegas a la cascada del Penitente.


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas fotos gente! Gracias.


----------



## sansoplotteados

Hermoso país Uruguay! Conozco poco, solo he ido desde Salto a Montevideo algunas veces y un poco mas allá de Salto hacia el Este. Miré el hilo completo y me llama la atención el estado de las rutas uruguayas.

Por un lado hay rutas en un estado impecable al extremo y por otro rutas totalmente ruinosas, sin banquinas y mal señalizadas. Eso mismo pude observar personalmente en mis viajes limitados por el Uruguay. 

Acá en Argentina tenemos de todo, desde autopistas espectaculares y rutas de un gran nivel, pasando por todo un abanico de diferentes niveles de calidad hasta rutas desastrosas prácticamente intransitables pero lo que noto en el Uruguay (corriganmé si me equivoco) es que existen dos tipos de ruta muy marcadas, las excelentes o las desastrosas. ¿A que se debe eso según la opinión de ustedes o es una percepción errónea mía?

Saludos, hermosas fotos y mejores paisajes!


----------



## uruguay360

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> se perfectamente donde es.
> Pasando Minas, unos 25 kms, entras a la derecha en el primer camino luego de pasar la Asoc. Agricola de Lavalleja que veras desde la ruta 8.
> Ese camino pasa por el costado del centro de campamentos del colegio Sagrada Familia (esta a la derecha de la foto, varias construcciones de piedra, grandes ventanas y techo quinchado, en la bajada del cerro, junto a un rio que alli se hace como laguna).
> Este lugar esta de la ruta 8 a unos 10 minutos en coche. Alli mas de una noche estacione mi Camio para dormir, unos metros mas adelante, junto al arroyito.
> Los cerros como dos pechos que estan a la izquierda son conocidos como los cerros de los hermanos, los subi varias veces, la primera en diciembre de 1983. Si seguis esta ruga llegas a la cascada del Penitente.



Será ciertoooo???? éste no nos estará bolacenado, no???? :lol::lol::lol:
Usté es una guía humana , un GPS con piernas don Milonguero !!

Hola Sanso ...un gusto verte por aquí ... Bueno, puede haber algo de eso, pero no es una división tan terminante según creo... me gustaría escuchar otras opiniones, la verdad es que no me doy mucha cuenta...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no olviden que, es un hilo de paisajes, muchas veces los mejores paisajes se encuenbtran en caminos interiores, de sierras, muy poco transitados. No son rutas, la mayoria de las veces, aunque si, existen muchas rutas que unen ciudades importantes que realmente su estado deja mucho que desear.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

uruguay360 said:


> Será ciertoooo???? éste no nos estará bolacenado, no???? :lol::lol::lol:
> Usté es una guía humana , un GPS con piernas don Milonguero !!
> 
> Hola Sanso ...un gusto verte por aquí ... Bueno, puede haber algo de eso, pero no es una división tan terminante según creo... me gustaría escuchar otras opiniones, la verdad es que no me doy mucha cuenta...


jajaja :lol:, no es joda che, es cierto, creo que tengo una foto del mismo lugar tomada de frente de hace como 20 años, si es que la traje la cuelgo. Vas a reconocer hasta el puentecito.:banana:


----------



## El_hereje

Fuente


----------



## El_hereje

Ruta 17










Fuente


----------



## Tatito

Tremendas capturas Nacho... la primera está genial, ese cielo parece que se te viene encima.

La segunda no es un protector de pantalla de Windows? jejeje


.


----------



## Litox08

sansoplotteados said:


> Hermoso país Uruguay! Conozco poco, solo he ido desde Salto a Montevideo algunas veces y un poco mas allá de Salto hacia el Este. Miré el hilo completo y me llama la atención el estado de las rutas uruguayas.
> 
> Por un lado hay rutas en un estado impecable al extremo y por otro rutas totalmente ruinosas, sin banquinas y mal señalizadas. Eso mismo pude observar personalmente en mis viajes limitados por el Uruguay.
> 
> Acá en Argentina tenemos de todo, desde autopistas espectaculares y rutas de un gran nivel, pasando por todo un abanico de diferentes niveles de calidad hasta rutas desastrosas prácticamente intransitables pero lo que noto en el Uruguay (corriganmé si me equivoco) es que existen dos tipos de ruta muy marcadas, las excelentes o las desastrosas. ¿A que se debe eso según la opinión de ustedes o es una percepción errónea mía?
> 
> Saludos, hermosas fotos y mejores paisajes!


En Uruguay también tenemos rutas de todo tipo. Pero como dice Cacho, este hilo es de paisajes ruteros, y en Uruguay los mejores paisajes se encuentran en zonas despobladas por donde no pasa ninguna ruta principal.

A mi entender las mejores rutas del país en cuanto a calidad de las mismas son:
-Interbalnearia
-Ruta 9
-Ruta 1
-Ruta 5
-Ruta 11
-Ruta 8 (hasta Treinta y Tres)
-Ruta 3 (entre Salto y Paysandú)
-Ruta 2 (en el departamento de Soriano)

Todas estas, a excepción de algunos tramos de la 8 y la 9 son rutas bastante monótonas. Pero en calidad me animaría a decir que son mejores que muchas rutas importantes de Argentina que yo he recorrido (como la 7, la 8 y la 9 entre Cordoba y Santiago del Estero)

En cambio, las carreteras donde podemos apreciar los mejores paisajes son rutas secundarias en las sierras de Maldonado, Lavalleja y Rocha. Las rutas 12, 60, 39, 109, entre otras. Lamentablemente se encuentran en estado pésimo...


----------



## El_hereje

Unas viejitas de SSC:

*Hilo*



REYMAN said:


> En mi visita al Uruguay en 2006 tome estas fotos. Son de Montevideo hacia Piriapolis y de ahi hasta Punta Del Este.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente. Las rutas del Uruguay son impresionantes! Con vistas extraordinarias.


----------



## El_hereje

Tatito said:


> Tremendas capturas Nacho... la primera está genial, ese cielo parece que se te viene encima.
> 
> *La segunda no es un protector de pantalla de Windows? jejeje*
> 
> 
> .


Puede Ser Tato jajajajaja, en el blog decía "Rutas Uruguayas" jajajaja.


----------



## El_hereje

Fuente


----------



## El_Peli

No saben la envidia que me dan!!!! Que fotos mas bonitas.


----------



## SebaFun

No hay rutas como las de uruguay en sudaca.... estamos muy mal parados en muchos aspectos, nos salvan los paisajes.


----------



## Litox08

SebaFun said:


> No hay rutas como las de uruguay en sudaca.... estamos muy mal parados en muchos aspectos, nos salvan los paisajes.


???

No entendí tu comentario Seba... Si bien en Uruguay hay rutas en mal estado creo que estamos mucho mejor que la mayoría de los países de Sudamérica.

Me animaría a decir que solo Chile nos supera en carreteras.


----------



## SebaFun

Nuestra infraestructura vial es deficiente, decadente, en mal estado muchas veces, y otras veces no, pero insuficiente.

La mayoría de simple carril, muchas curvas, cuestas arriba cuestas abajo, etc, hace entretenido el viaje, no niego, pero lento, no hay autopistas reales en Uruguay, los accesos a Montevideo una vergüenza y así mil rotondas y conecciones entre rutas y rutas...
A eso mas que nada me refiero, lo mas destacable en rutas nacionales, es la interbalnearia, que tiene excelente estado aunque muchos pasos a nivel, y hasta punta del este, luego el resto...ademas re pocas tipo autovias, solo la ruta uno, la interbalnearia, y cual mas? alguna hacia el norte, en mdeo, después nada mas.


----------



## Litox08

^^ Los accesos a Montevideo son espantosos, comparto.

Pero la mayoría de las rutas principales están en buen estado. No niego que hay que mejorar (este gobierno no invirtió un peso en carreteras), pero de ahí a decir que son las peores rutas de Sudamérica ni ahí Seba.

Has recorrido el interior de Argentina??? Brasil??? Salís de las inmediaciones de Buenos Aires o San Pablo y las rutas son muy malas, angostas y hasta sin banquinas, con la diferencia que tienen 10 veces mas tráfico que las uruguayas.

Bueno, ni que hablar las rutas paraguayas o bolivianas...


----------



## SebaFun

Desde Concordia o colon, no recuerdo, hasta buenos aires, hay doble vía... en Montevideo solo hay cien km desde punta o desde colonia. Ni mencionar que tienen autopistas, etc.
El resto de las rutas, no, no he recorrido, pero hasta las cataratas cuando fui estaba muy bueno el estado de dicha ruta. 
Después la verdad que es verdad, desconozco, pero al ver que esos países tienen autopistas, mejor infraestructura hasta en relación a tamaño y población, como que veo que Uruguay anda medio mal en ese sentido. Pero es verdad, hablo también un poco desconociendo el estado general de las rutas en países vecinos.


----------



## Litox08

^^ La ruta 14 que es la que "baja" hacia Buenos Aires es de las rutas mas importantes de Argentina. Le dicen "la ruta del Mercosur", y tiene mucho mas tránsito que cualquier ruta de Uruguay. Es incomparable la cantidad de autos que "bajan" a Buenos Aires por la 14, con respecto a los que "bajan" a Montevideo por la 2 o la 3.

Yo, por ejemplo, fui a Mendoza por ruta 7 que es una ruta estratégica que conecta Buenos Aires con Santiago de Chile. Y si mal no recuerdo, a los 50 km de Capital Federal ya terminaba la autopista y se transformaba en una ruta simple de ida y vuelta (sin banquinas!!!), llena de camiones y ómnibus. Recién a la altura de San Luis volvía a ser doble, y la entrada a Mendoza estaba muy bien.

Otra mas, la 9 entre Córdoba y Santiago del Estero (la ruta Panamericana) es de las peores rutas por las que he andado. Se parece mucho a la 2 en el departamento de Colonia, solo que son como 300 km o mas en territorio cordobés que están hechos pelota.

Igual no me conformo, yo siempre soy muy crítico sobre la infraestructura del país, pero no creo que tengamos las peores rutas de Sudamérica ni a palos.

P.d: Perdón por el off-topic, se que es el hilo de paisajes ruteros de Uruguay jeje


----------



## SebaFun

Ah! bueno entonces admito haber estado errado con esa afirmación. No sabia que las autopistas terminaban tan pronto en baires.... siempre entro por el norte, y nunca voy al este ni al sur ni nada por el estilo, porque solo voy por obligación a veces.
Gracias litox por la data!kay:


----------



## Fabiox

El viernes de la otra semana tuve que ir hasta Tambores (Ruta 26) por temas laborales, estas son fotos sacadas desde mi celular, algo se ve.
Llovió tanto esa semana que los campos estaban casi totalmente inundados y no podian absorver mas agua, el estado de la ruta bastante malo , pero el paisaje muy lindo recomendado.


































Salu2.


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos fabiox! ya me dieron ganas de viajar!

Impecables las fotos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

espectaculares fotos fabiox, me gusta viajar con lluvia.
paisajes excelentes tenes a la mano.

muchas gracias


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas las fotos Fabiox, unas tomas diferentes pero muy buenas!

Dejo otro aporte que encontré...


Rutas del Uruguay by João Ebone, on Flickr​

.


----------



## Tatito

Convide rutero by AnArChY_dReAmS, on Flickr​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos tatito! excelente hallazgo!kay:

La primera con esos cerros chatos de tacuarembo es un sueño:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias tatito...muy buenas!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas fotos muchachada, mil gracias!

Abrazos.


----------



## varo...78

Les dejo dos fotos de la Ruta 45


----------



## El_hereje

Impeca Varo, gracias!

Abrazos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias varo!!

cual es la 45?


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> gracias varo!!
> 
> cual es la 45?


Arranca en la Ruta 1, si vas desde Montevideo, cuando termina Libertad agarras a la derecha.


----------



## SebaFun

Soy un tonto!!!! el ingreso a paysandu capital!!! :bash:

Muchas gracias carlos!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Curvón... por Weycatt, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

^^

:applause:


Gracias Cacha.


----------



## javisure

Esa curva parece donde está Vertigo, entre Playa Grande y Playa Hermosa


----------



## SebaFun

Hermoso lugar realmente!!!

Me encanta esa ruta! no tiene ninguna objeción:drool:


----------



## Carlos Bolso

Ruta 3 en el departamento de Paysandu











Ruta 3 en el puente del Rio Negro


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos carlos!!!!:applause:


El puente del rio negro lo recuerdo, es bastante largo si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias muchachos por los comentarios y aportes.


----------



## Sebas-1992

Muy buenos aportes !



Tu foto Cacho está muy zarpada la verdad :applause:. Tremendo lugar.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias seba...ojala sea mia la foto!!!  :lol:


----------



## Fabiox

Muy buenos aportes gente, subo algunas de la ruta 26.

La picada de la 26 antes del arroyo Araujo por EL MaRizzzKaL.










Picada del Araujo por EL MaRizzzKaL.










Puente en ruta 26 sobre el Rio Queguay.










De la 26 nos vamos hacia la ruta 90.
Palmares de Guichón por nacho piris.










Salu2.


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos fabiox!!!!:applause::applause:

La verdad que estupendas fotos! me encanto ese pasaje entre las barrancas.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Fa, la 26 está hecha m***da...


----------



## Nort

La 26 es la peor ruta del país.


----------



## SebaFun

Y la noventa? es llamada ruta, por tanto al ser de tosca me parece muy mala...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estupendas fotos fabiox!!!

ruta 31 Tacuarembó










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/63516583.jpg


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto cachete!kay:

La verdad que hermoso ese paisaje, mal el estado de la ruta, se nota a la legua...


----------



## Tatito

estrada @ chuí @ bra-uru por WillRosa, en Flickr​

.


----------



## Bolsilludo

^^

Eso es del lado brasileño.


----------



## SebaFun

Ya se me hacían raras esas lineas amarillas, aca son continuas y las que son cortadas son las blancas delimitando el medio...


----------



## Nort




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias tatito y nort por estas ultimas!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena esta ultima imagen!!!:drool:

Me encanto! buenisimo aporte nort!kay:


----------



## Nort

Gracias Gato y Cacho.


----------



## Tatito

Algun lugar entre Minas y Maldonado 1 by Daniel Alejandro Alves, on Flickr



.


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa ruta esa, muchos hermosos paysajes!!!:drool:

Muy buen aporte tatito.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

muchas gracias tatito! muy buena


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

esta me encantó!


Paisano de la ruta por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Cruce familiar por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta por PatriciaFloriano.com, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas las tres!

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos aportes cacho!!!:applause:

Realmente muy lindas las fotos, me encantaron!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

son voces graves que me invitan a rodar por ale_del_cerro, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

_...dicen extrañar mi errante andar, pedal afondo, tierra adentro!_

Muy buena, gracias Cacha!


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable imagen cacho!!kay:

Me suena a la ruta uno en el depto de colonia o san josè...


----------



## Tatito

Muy buena foto Cachengue.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 10

IMG_1738 por ale_del_cerro, en Flickr

IB


the hardest button to bottom por ale_del_cerro, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Irene Cabre, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Irene Cabre, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Irene Cabre, en Flickr


Sin título por Irene Cabre, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ta lindo ese sector de la 3!!

gracias varo!


----------



## javisure

Fresquitas del finde:


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos!!!!:applause::applause:

Realmente muy buenas fotos! que ganas de ir por alli, buenas fotos javi!kay:


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas fotos Javi, me encantan los cielos azul con nubes como en tus fotos.

Gracias por el aporte.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

espectacular javi...gracias!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Bárbaras! Que lindos paisajes.

Gracias Javi.


----------



## javisure

Que bueno que hayan gustado. Las mismas son de la R16 saliendo de Aguas Dulces tomando la R10


----------



## alphabeats

recorrer la ruta es lo mejor ,una lastima el estado en que se encuentran


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Volviendo... por Picardo2009, en Flickr

:applause:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Apurate que no llegas! por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

edit


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buena foto.


Gracias Cacho.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto cacho! gracias por el aporte!!!


----------



## javisure

Alguno tiene idea de que rutas son???


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 8, jp varela


----------



## javisure

Me pareció mejor que fuera aquí


Ruta 81 (entrada Aguas Blancas)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

preciosa!!! que envidia...me voy pal hilo aquel, a ver si subiste fotos de aguas bancas


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto javi!!!! La verdad muy buena foto, hermosa ruta.


----------



## Carlos Bolso

ruta 6 frontera con brasil


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

puente internacional ??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahora ya investigue...

te pongo un palno donde a la izquierda está el puente mencionado, y a la derecha la ruta 6 (donde está la balza)


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no se cual será ese puente super...pero no es el de la ruta 6 sobre el rio Negro, por que ahi no existe puente, si no que hay esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fijate
> https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/19456285


Es un puente ferroviario que luego se "carreterizó" y se convirtió en ruta 6.

Ya sé que ANTES la 6 terminaba en el río, por algo cuando iba a San Gregorio tenía que comerme la 5 y luego una paralela.

Esa es mi teoría.


----------



## Carlos Bolso

Ruta 5 Uruguay cerca del puente de Rio Negro


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas imagenes muchachos!!!kay:

Excelentes aportes!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dejo este link, de un albun que contiene varias fotos de paisajes ruteros

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakza/8711918320/


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen aporte cacho!!!kay:

Muchas y muy lindas fotos, algunas posteadas aca por vos mismo, otras aún nokay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

seeee..pero no tiene el link para subirlas al foro


----------



## SebaFun

Pero si algunas ya han sido subidas? o eran muy similares...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

similares, por lo menos de mi parte, aunque he visto que algunos logran subir esas fotos...aunque no se bien como se hace...

quizas hayan sido posteadas algunas, pero no por mi


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Rambla de Parque del Plata. por Weycatt, en Flickr


----------



## javisure

Excelente imagen, la arena se va tragando de a poco la calle


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias por comentar javi...es el cambino costero que va desde villa argentina hasta el solis chico...en parque del plata los medanos son enormes y esa vez el viendo tapo la ruta.


----------



## SebaFun

Con una brisa marina medio fuerte ya se tapa la calle allí, dos por tres pasa... si estaré acostumbrado a tomar desvíos... Por otro lado como se podría solucionar? porque creo que ahí claramente se tomó parte de las dunas como terreno, para no hacer una curva... porque es en el unico punto que pasa.

Muy buena foto cacho!kay:


----------



## El_hereje

Amo esa parte de la rambla donde los medanos cubren la misma, igual en esa zona son muy chicos, es mucho más lindo de ver donde son bastante más altos.


Gracias por el aporte Cacha!


----------



## SebaFun

Los mas altos se encuentran detrás o entre medio de los eukaliptales, casi en la curva...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El otro día en La Plaza para mostrar la Vuelta Ciclista tuve que buscar videos de la célebre "subida de Pena":


----------



## SebaFun

^^Wooooooooooooooow!!!

Que paisajes dios mio!!!:drool: realmente impresionante el lugar, y esa carretera, quede impresionado realmente, no tenía idea de este lugar, pasaje por ruta:drool:

Cada vez mas enamorado de mi país!:drool: Buen video super!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

realmente impecable super

gracias por el aporte.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta Nacional 1 por martinmacedo, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto cacho!!!kay:


Muy linda toma realmente!


----------



## El_hereje

Preciosa foto!

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay por Shooting the life, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermosa imagen!!!!:applause:kay:

Buen aporte cacho! realmente invita a viajar!


----------



## El_hereje

Me recontra suena...

Gracias Cacho.


----------



## SebaFun

Es la que va a Pando?


----------



## El_hereje

^^

La 8 decís?

Esa palmera en ése preciso lugar la he visto 24578289126863267955 veces.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si se fijan, es a 169 km de montevideo...


----------



## SebaFun

Se toma desde plaza cagancha no? Igualmente a veces no es la distancia, porque esos mojones marcan el km de la ruta y hay rutas que no empiezan en Montevideo naturalmente.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ruta 81, casi en empalme con la 62, a 7 km de Santa Lucía, Canelones*


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Excelente foto Pelado!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto realmente!!!kay:

El estado de la ruta se ve regular a malo!


----------



## Tatito

Tremenda... gracias [email protected] por darme bola, jejeje...


.


----------



## [email protected]

SebaFun said:


> Muy buena foto realmente!!!kay:
> 
> El estado de la ruta se ve regular a malo!


Si, no le erras, si bien no tiene mucho transito de autos, transitan algunos camiones cisterna de conaprole, camiones con ganado en pie y mucha maquinaria agrícola, además del 2A de Copsa por Represa, je.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 14


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Precioso paisaje!

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Lindo realmente!!! quien sabe a que altura será pero se ve muy lindo!!

Buen aporte cacho!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

A los saltitos salado por esa calle!!!!

Impecable foto cacho, re linda imagen!:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias por los comentarios Seba y Nacho.


ultima por hoy












abrazos


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena toma cacho!!!:applause: Excelente aporte! que pendiente!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

impecable Figui, sin dudas un nuevo integrante de los paisajes ruteros del pais...los parques eolicos ! :banana:

gracias


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

_Netherlands._


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte figui!!!!:applause::applause:

Realmente un orgullo ver esos paisajes en nuestro hermosisimo pais!:drool:


----------



## figui

reordenando un poco algunos archivos en mi máquina, me encontré con estas fotos que tomé a fines de noviembre pasado y enseguida me acordé de este hilo.

ubicación: ruta 5 en algún lugar entre la ciudad de durazno y paso de los toros; son de la previa de una tormentita riesgo naranja si no me equivoco:


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause::applause:

Realmente estupendas fotos! la verdad excelentes figui!
Pero la tormenta realmente esta de lujo:drool: me encanta como se ven avanzando y verticales esas nubes!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hermosas fotos

millon de gracias!!!

abrazo


----------



## nando.uy

Rutas de América 2012 - Etapa Mdeo-Minas por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte nando!!!kay:

Muy linda foto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Hermosa foto Nado!!!

millon de gracias!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

IFER said:


> .



le afano una foto a fer, que es espectacular.


----------



## nando.uy

Excelente la del tocayo (iFER), esa combinación de pasto y piedra (típica de la geografía de Lavalleja y Maldonado) es ciertamente impresionante.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte cacho!kay: Impecable realmente esa foto!

Impecable foto nando!!! realmente excelente toma!:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nando.uy said:


> Excelente la del tocayo (iFER), me hizo acordar a una pasando Villa Serrana, esa combinación de pasto y piedra (típica de la geografía de Lavalleja y Maldonado) es ciertamente impresionante.
> 
> 
> Lavalleja - más allá de Villa Serrana por El Nando, en Flickr



excelente imagen Nando, para la próxima, te cuento que para que no se nos haga un popurrí de fotos, una de las condiciones para este hilo, es que se vea la ruta o el camino, como protagonista.

te invito al hilo cerros del uruguay, dentro del subforo Uruguay Natural

saludos


----------



## El_hereje

Buenas fotos.

Gracias muchachada.


----------



## nando.uy

Buen fin de semana gente!


Lavalleja - entre las sierras por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

zarpada!!!

nando, te vamos a secuestrar, no te vayas mas del foro!! :lol:

que buenas fotos!


pd buen finde


----------



## magoff




----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos todas!!!!:applause::applause:

Muy buena foto nando, realmente excelente fotografo!!!! Y muy buenas magoff!!!:applause:


----------



## nando.uy

Gracias Seba por los halagos!

Magoff, viendo las fotos (estupendas por cierto) creo haber identificado la zona: cerro dos hermanos no?, tenes fotos del pueblo Eden?


----------



## SebaFun

javisure said:


> Te impresionaría la cantidad de gente de buen poder adquisitivo que ronda la zona oeste... el tema está en que este tipo de gente es de muy bajo perfil y gente que ha vivido toda su vida en la zona la cual ahora vive un buen pasar.


No me sorprendería porque sé lo que es, en el cerro mismo, hay mucha gente adinerada pero que tiene como bien decís bajo perfil... sin ir mas lejos tengo una amiga muy amiga que es nacida en el cerro, vive en Pocitos pero por su esposo, y bueno, la verdad es que su familia es dueña de una importante farmacia y son muy prestigiosos, y creo que su flia vive aún en el cerro.


----------



## figui

siguiendo con la recorrida de ruta 5, ésta es cerca del kilómetro 200, apenas al norte de durazno:


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto figui!!!:applause:

La verdad muy buena toma! y a mi parecer es mejor viajar de día que de noche muchas veces, miren lo que pasó el otro día sino...


----------



## El_hereje

Buena foto Figui, gracias.


----------



## figui

me estoy haciendo fanático de este hilo.. será porque me paso todo el día metiendo ruta? jaja.

algunas de hoy. sigo por ruta 5.

entre durazno y paso de los toros:


















entre paso de los toros y curtina (estas dos las saqué desde el mismo lugar):


















entre curtina y tacuarembó (por el cerro batoví, 366k aprox.):


----------



## Tatito

figui said:


>


^^ :applause:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos figui!!!:applause:

Realmente hermosos paisajes ruteros, una maravilla andar por ahí y sobre todo paseando! Se que no es tu caso pero se disfruta igual aunque sean viajes por trabajo:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Amo cuando las rutas están flanqueadas por árboles, es peligroso sí, pero se ve genial.

Mil gracias por las fotos Figui.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que buena que esta la 5!!!


impecables fotos Figui!!!

segui subiendo nomas!!!


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> Amo cuando las rutas están flanqueadas por árboles, es peligroso sí, pero se ve genial.
> 
> Mil gracias por las fotos Figui.


En estos casos hay retiros importantes, los cuales no hacen tan peligroso el curcular por las rutas, donde están bien cerca por ejemplo es en San José...

Por cierto, que lindo sería toda la ruta 5 en doble sentido, eso si, no se ve que amerite esa obra.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Me refiero a la primer y segunda foto, Seba.

La ruta 6 (la que pasa por acá) desde San Ramón hasta Santa Rosa incluyendo a San Bautista, claro (unos casi 40 kms) estaba toda flanqueada por pinos y eucaliptos, era una maravilla, pero hace unos 15-20 años talaron todos los árboles que van desde Castellanos a Santa Rosa, (unos 20 kms).

Lo irónico es que dejaron los troncos con las raíces para arriba al costado de la ruta, o sea, te das contra un tronco de esos y te hacés mierda de la misma forma que lo harías contra el árbol vivo, son imbéciles.


----------



## SebaFun

En la primer y segunda foto los àrboles estàn en un retiro màs que considerable... està la banquina, mucho pasto y luego los àrboles, que por cierto, con esas canaletas que quedan al costado de la ruta, haya àrboles o no, de por sì es peligroso...


Por otro lado, que anormalidad lo que contàs!:bash: gente mediocre!:bash:


----------



## Pablonciom

Creo que es Ruta 30 en algún punto entre Tranqueras y Artigas.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Precioso paisaje; gracias Pablo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Impecable foto Pablo, millon de gracias.

muy bonita.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto pablo!!!:applause: Realmente maravillosa toma y paisaje!:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece que es la famosa bajada, en la 30.

super habia subido un video hace tiempo.


----------



## MarceMustaine

La famosa Subida/Bajada de Pena.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

LA hicieron nueva?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Rural Uruguay por Contours of a Country, en Flickr


Rural Uruguay por Contours of a Country, en Flickr


Rural Uruguay por Contours of a Country, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos!!!!:drool:

Una maravilla esas carreteras, si estuviera esta ultima toma en optimo estado la carretera, diría que es Europa, pero así me recuerda a algún pueblete estadounidense que me encantan:drool:


----------



## figui

para quienes gustan de rutas (o caminos) bordeados por árboles.

ruta 6 entre san ramón y santa rosa:


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables fotos figui!!!

La verdad que una maravilla esos caminos rodeados de vegetación, son un tanto más peligrosos por si hay una falla y te vas a la banquina, están muy cerca esos arboles, hay otros que tienen buenos retiros, pero lindos, son lindos.


----------



## El_hereje

Entre San Ramón y San Bautista.

La Ruta 6 era toda así desde San Ramón a Santa Rosa, hoy en día sólo es así entre estos tramos que mencioné más arriba (y no en toda la extensión de dichos tramos tampoco).

Gracias Figui.


----------



## figui

de acuerdo, no recordaba bien en qué tramo fue que tomé las fotos. y es verdad que no es algo continuo tampoco.


----------



## figui

el mismo puente arbolado+curva de éste post, registrado desde el otro lado, un día de calor de la semana pasada:


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte figui!!!!:applause:kay:

Realmente excelente las fotos, la carretera podria mejorar, pero bueno, es linda la vista al menos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que desestrezante manejar en esa ruta...(si no estas apurado)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

1037_16 de novembro de 2013.jpg por Marden Nascimento, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que foto màs hermosa!!!!

Y que precioso lugar:drool: Gracias cacho!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias Seba, si mal no recuerdo el una de las entradas al PN Santa Teresa.


----------



## SebaFun

Ahora que lo decís me suena sí, igual no puedo asegurar nada...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay Beaches por vieerrante, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Por el nombre rocha o maldonado... por la imagen me inclino más por rocha...

Impecable foto!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

para ser la 10 está bastante bien...dudo que sea, pero seguramente si es, sera en Rocha.-

para ser la 9, mmm quizas pero en Rocha no me suena.


----------



## Miaplacidus

La 10 seguro que no es, está hecha moco mal. La foto dice yendo a Polonio o algo así, por lo que debe de ser la 9 pasando Rocha capital.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahh puede ser, pasando rocha si, antes seguro que no.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay por Daniele Machado, en Flickr


----------



## figui

dónde es eso que la línea de eje está pintada de amarillo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece la 8, antes de minas.


----------



## SebaFun

No se, pero está muy rara, no es el estilo de las rutas uruguayas...

Impecable toma de todas maneraskay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Maldonado Uruguay por josesarsfield, en Flickr


----------



## nando.uy

Que impresionante foto!!


----------



## Gonza77

Preciosos paisajes!


----------



## SebaFun

Y si, en ese depto se ven los mejores paisajes de uruguay:drool:

Impecable foto!


----------



## figui

va otra tanda de la ruta que une 25 de mayo con florida.
las tomé hace un par de semanas:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estas afi*nando* el ojo para las tomas!!!

estupendas capturas figui, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Bolsilludo

figui said:


> dónde es eso que la línea de eje está pintada de amarillo?


Esa ruta es brasileña. Probablemente sea Río Grande del Sur, cerca de la frontera con Uruguay.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta del Este, Uruguai por rgodinho, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas tomas figui!!! que lindo es uruguay!

Impecable toma cacho!

Gracias por los aportes muchachoskay:


----------



## ERWING

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Uruguay por Daniele Machado, en Flickr


Llegando a Santana do Livramento


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

esta es la ruta/rambla/avenida que une Punta con la Barra


La punta esta brumosa por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Eso ya es una rambla por así decirlo, o una avenida a nivel playa... pero igual tiene estructura aún de carretera autovía.


----------



## Gonza77

Espectacular esta última foto


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta Interbalnearia rumbo #montevideo desde #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que fotaza sin dudas:drool:

Realmente increible!:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

IMG_7061-Edit por beiliao, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Ese camino me suena que es el anillo de Maldo, pero ni idea si es o no...


----------



## El_hereje

Gracias Cachonga.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias a todos por los comentarios!!!


Highway outside Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay por Lori & Michael Barber, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena toma de Colonia!!!!kay:


----------



## figui

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> IMG_7061-Edit por beiliao, en Flickr





SebaFun said:


> Ese camino me suena que es el anillo de Maldo, pero ni idea si es o no...


me suena que es la 101 en la aproximación de la pista 24 de carrasco (ver columnas de luz bajas en el cantero central). si no es la 101, es la 102 en la aproximación de la 19


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Tatito

Preciosas fotos Cachengue :cheers:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte cacho!!!!:applause:

Que paisajes y rutas tenemos en el paisito! ayer me hice un viaje relámpago y me encantó todo lo que vi.


----------



## Tatito

​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto!!!kay:

Me suena el lugar, pero no ubico especificamente.


----------



## nando.uy

SebaFun said:


> Impecable foto!!!kay:
> 
> Me suena el lugar, pero no ubico especificamente.


Creo que que es la salida a la ruta de punta del diablo


----------



## nando.uy

Atormentira por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Maravilla de foto!!!!:applause::applause:


----------



## Tatito

Una maravilla de foto Nando!


.


----------



## Gonza77

Excelente foto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Wanderer por Duda Arraes, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Parece el lejano oeste americano!!!:drool:

Pero con mucho pasto claro está!


----------



## Gonza77

A mi me parece mas a una ruta Portuguesa en verano.


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, vos hablás con más propiedad que yo, ya que estás viviendo allíkay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

2013_223c por Caviquiolo, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto cacho!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias Seba


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Camino del Indio. Rocha - Uruguay por gustavoalvarez303, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

San Miguel. Rocha - Uruguay por gustavoalvarez303, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto cacho!!!!:applause: Esa zona se pasa de linda:drool:

Por cierto, estrictamente no es una ruta, sino la entrada, o mejor dicho una de las entradas a ese parque nacional tan hermoso! igualmente se entienden que la temàtica entre todos la hemos ido ampliandokay:


----------



## SebaFun

Ups!!! no habìa visto las de esta pàgina!

La de San Miguel està IMPRESIONANTE! que fotòn!

Te van los likeskay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Paisaje De Una Mañanita En El Campo.. por Fotos RAM, en Flickr

vale aca tambien...


----------



## SebaFun

Que fotón:drool:


----------



## figui

muy buenas fotos.. aunque estamos siendo un poco generosos con lo de "ruteros", jeje.


----------



## Gonza77

Que postal esta última!


----------



## Tatito

Uruguay by SecondNen, on Flickr​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima foto!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

otra de un camino rural...


Uruguay por SecondNen, en Flickr


fantástica!! no solo por su paisaje. sabran apreciarla


----------



## SebaFun

Maravillosa foto sin lugar a dudas!!!!:drool:

Que fiel es el perro!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Minas de Corrales por niconegrin, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Hermoso paisaje.

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Muy buenas estas tandas Cacho, mil gracias!

kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Si la carretera fuera de cemento bien mantenido, o estuviera bien la capa, debe ser extraordinario rutear por ahi sin estar tan pendiente de los pozos.

Buenisima foto cacho!kay:


----------



## magoff

*Helada en ruta 3,cerca de Trinidad
Hasta los arboles!*


----------



## magoff

*Camino La Redencion,Melilla.*


----------



## magoff

*Ruta 1 a la altura de Pueblo Santiago Vazquez.*


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos aportes magoff!!!:applause:

Realmente tres estupendas fotos y mostrando tres estupendos tramos, sin lugar a dudas!


----------



## El_hereje

Impecable las fotos Magoff, gracias.

Espero que la de la helada no sea de ahora, sí no estamos en el horno jajaja.


----------



## magoff

El_hereje said:


> Impecable las fotos Magoff, gracias.
> 
> Espero que la de la helada no sea de ahora, sí no estamos en el horno jajaja.


Debe de haber sido del invierno pasado que hubieron unas cuantas de las buenas...!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

off topic


Autumn road por [DamStudios], en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

DSC_0160 por julioclavijoferraro, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Esta ultima está brutal!!!!:drool:

Por cierto, que mal andamos en tema de infraestructura, estuve viendo recién las nuevas estructuras en la bahía de San Francisco y la verdad que estamos muy lejos de siquiera tener un pilar de ellos!

Igual bueno, las necesidades en nuestro país no son tan grandes como esas mega moles de ciudades que tienen en USA.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Paola Rech, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias por el cometario Seba..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Paola Rech, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes cacho!!!!kay:

Impecables las imágenes!


PD: Me voy a bañar y a la facu, sino llego tarde!:runaway:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Colonia del Sacramento - Uruguay (20) por valdircodinhoto, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Panorama por meikai2010, en Flickr


----------



## magoff

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> off topic
> 
> 
> Autumn road por [DamStudios], en Flickr


Hermoso,deberiamos de cambiar el nombre del hilo por "caminos y paisajes naturales del Uruguay",creo que se entiende la idea,no tienen por que ser rutas nacionales oficiales (o sea dependientes del MTOP) para ser retratadas en el hilo,lo principal es el paisaje.


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:

Estupendo aporte Cacho! muy buenas las ultimas dos fotos!


----------



## El_hereje

Impecables las fotos Cacha; gracias.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias por los comentarios muchachos!


no hay problema con lo del cambio del titulo


la idea es que se muestren todos aquellos paisajes desde donde es posible acceder con la infraestructura via que se cuenta.

ergo, la infraestructura tiene un rol fundamental en la existencia de este hilo, si no serian paisajes y un hilo para estar en la rambla, cosa que no lo es.


----------



## SebaFun

A mi me da igual, total en el colectivo forista ya sabemos de que se trata el hilo...

Esperemos tener prontamente un espacio del natural en el ontopic... ya hice las consultas correspondientes y aún no he tenido respuesta si se puede o no, Tatito me dijo que iban a ver este tema, asi que esperemos a ver que pasa.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

El Presidente Mujica en la inauguración del parque eólico de la Sierra de los Caracoles por Sec. de Comunicación - Presidencia Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que impecable foto!!!!:drool:

Ahora pronto nos bajan la tarifa de ute gracias a estos bichitos entre otras cosas:banana:
Que paisaje rutero:drool:


----------



## Litox08

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> DSC_0160 por julioclavijoferraro, en Flickr


Que lindo! Que ruta es???


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerca de minas sin dudas...me inclino por la 12 o la 60


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hermosas magoff, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## magoff

De nada gente!










*Portico de entrada a Nueva Helvecia.*


----------



## figui

o de salida...


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto!!!!

Esa zona y el cruce quedaron espectaculares en dicha ciudad!


----------



## magoff

*Cercanias de la ciudad de Salto*.


----------



## SebaFun

Más precisamente en la entrada!!!

Estupendo aporte Magoff:applause:


----------



## Tatito

Al infinito... y mas allá! by Eri .-, on Flickr​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Si el pueblo fuera màs estètico perfectamente se podrìa decir que estamos en europa màs precisamente en el interior suizo, por ese paisaje tipo escarpado y con pinos.

Excelente foto tatito!


----------



## figui

por ruta 5. embalse de canelón grande, unos kilómetros al norte de la ciudad de canelones..


----------



## SebaFun

Que linda vista!!!!:drool:

Impecables fotos figui! la verdad muy lindo lugar!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

"Palo a Pique" por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto!!! realmente excelente aporte!kay:


----------



## magoff

*Cercanias de Punta del Este.*


----------



## SebaFun

Debe ser el anillo perimetral de maldonado o la ruta que conecta con San Carlos.

Muy buena foto!kay:


----------



## Tatito

A caminho de Montevideo, Uruguay by Pêu, on Flickr​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa foto!!! realmente espectacular!kay:


----------



## magoff

*Algun lugar del este del pais...*


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaaaa esa foto es un sueño:drool:

Y el paisaje también, esa suavidad general de Uruguay, pero con sus relieves, realmente hace encantador este país.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta Del Este_URU_0314 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Barra de Valizas_URU_0015 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


Barra de Valizas_URU_0021 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima foto!!!

Es un clásico en invierno la ruta uno con neblina!


----------



## figui

anduve recorriendo la ex ruta 3 (hoy ruta 14) en el departamento de flores.

algunas fotos..










las que siguen son todas del mismo tramo:


----------



## SebaFun

Ta brava esa ruta! la verdad que le falta y mucho para considerarse segura siquiera...

Buenas fotos de todas formas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 55a por sujoius, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa foto cacho!!!kay:

Excelente aporte!


----------



## El_hereje

Preciosa foto.

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## maicoltricolor

figui said:


> anduve recorriendo la ex ruta 3 (hoy ruta 14) en el departamento de flores.
> 
> algunas fotos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> las que siguen son todas del mismo tramo:


Eso es una ruta posta???? :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

SI, ES UNA RUTA PARALELA


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no la veo paralela a ninguna... en todo caso habrás querido decir una ruta secundaria, vecinal, departamental y no nacional.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es una ruta paralela para quien va en sentino N-S o S-N, no me empiezas a discutir ni geometria ni nada que se le parezca.
es una forma de decir lo mio, para quien lo entiende.


----------



## SebaFun

Ahora entiendokay:


----------



## figui

si no me equivoco, y por si a alguno le interesa, las fotos son de estos lugares:








círculo verde: la curva de la primera foto
círculo rojo: la otra tanda de fotos


----------



## maicoltricolor

Da pena esa ruta, esta como la ruta 12 en la parte de maldonado, es pura curva y ni siquiera esta señalizada. No podemos tener rutas así


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hermoso es lo frondoso de los laterales.


----------



## SebaFun

Las zonas más frondosas son las plantaciones de eucaliptus, verdaderos bosques interminables en algunas zonas... lástima el fin que tienen.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto!!!!kay:

La verdad que muy linda foto!


----------



## magoff

*Sarandi del Yi,imagen habitual y diaria ultimamente en todo el pais.*


----------



## eljulian

Esto es en Ruta 21 antes de Puente Castells ...


----------



## SebaFun

Se vino el invierno!!!

Impecables imágenes muchachos!kay:


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto Fabio!!!!:applause:

Ese puente está muy bueno, y sus accesos también, aunque quedó algo chico y está mal mantenido, bien se podría hacer doble vía y además hacer otro puente al lado, para que San José tenga un acceso al nivel de ciudad que es.


----------



## figui

de cuándo es la foto?
todo el reticulado se pintó hace muy pocos meses... (previamente se hizo el tratamiento correspondiente de fisuras y desprendimientos)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

de las mejores paisajes por su flora adyacente (la del puente internacional)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta y niebla por _Joaquin_, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima toma!!!!:applause:

Ese es el anillo perimetral?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no puede estar mas buena esta foto



fuente


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

otra increible!!!


Punta del Este por gustavoriverasimois, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta del Este por Matheus Primieri, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta Del Este_URU_0314 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


Punta Del Este_URU_0315 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


Punta Del Este_URU_0320 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos!!!!:applause:

Muy buenos aportes Cacho! y nuestros paisajes, que decir:drool:


----------



## El_hereje

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no puede estar mas buena esta foto
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


Nunca había visto una nube lenticular en un cerro tan bajo... qué loco.

Muy buenas todas las fotos Cacha, gracias.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo si, y en ese mismo cerro!

Se debe dar todos los años, porque una vez en mi estadía en Piria desde la cabaña casa que alquilamos que estaba en una altura, se veía estupendo ese paisaje!


----------



## javisure

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Punta del Este por Matheus Primieri, en Flickr




Esta me trae gratos recuerdos. Mi abuelo vivía en Maldonado a la altura de la parada 20 de la mansa y cuando era chico recuerdo que tenía un fusca igualito, mismo color y en las mismas condiciones.


----------



## Gonza77

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no puede estar mas buena esta foto
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


:eek2: Donde es esto??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Es la ruta interbalnearia, en Maldonado. Vista del cerro Pan de Azucar


----------



## Gonza77

Gracias cacho.
Se nota que era muuuuy chico cuando fui jeje


----------



## Arq. Fabio

figui said:


> de cuándo es la foto?
> todo el reticulado se pintó hace muy pocos meses... (previamente se hizo el tratamiento correspondiente de fisuras y desprendimientos)


Diciembre


----------



## eljulian

*Ruta 3 .. cerca de la entrada a la Meseta de Artigas ..*


r


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Alucinante Julián, excelente foto.

Gracias.


----------



## SebaFun

Las barandas las tienen que tensar o lo que sea... primer punto... se te ocurre algo más nacho?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Mercedes, Uruguay by dvk!, on Flickr


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Hermosas ambas fotos!

Un aire de melancolia tremendo!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

impecable foto Magoff!!!

gracias Valor!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

En la Ruta 12, Uruguay by cms.magnus, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Linda foto!!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

URUGUAY, Agosto 2014 by lavidadeviaje, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Excelente foto!!!:drool:

Realmente impecable!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Nueva panorámica de lo mismo... by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas fotos, sobre todo ésta última.

Gracias muchachos.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda esta ultima foto:drool:


----------



## figui

hace algún tiempito comentamos sobre el paisaje de ruta 2, róximo al puente internacional..
estos días estuve por allá (lástima que solo tenía la cámara del cel)



















al fondo, upm:


----------



## figui

también anduve por ruta 24, en el tramo donde se experimentó con el white-topping.



















las fotos son bien cerca del empalme con ruta 2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahhhh


como mejoró la 24!!!!!

siempre fue una ruta de mierda, y despues de upm la pobre quedo arruinada...pero parace que lo hecho es bueno. Se la ve bien solida.

y respeto a la 2 , una maravilla como siempre ese sector.


----------



## SebaFun

Maravillosas ambas rutas en casi toda su extensión! esperemos sigan con todo con la 24 porque está quedando realmente buena!


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto fabio!!!kay:

Donde es especificamente?


----------



## magoff

*Camino la Redencion,Melilla.*


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto magoff, representativa de este temporal de lluvia.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

1000 mensajes!!!!

:banana:


gracias a todos los que participaron, aportaron , agradecieron y disfrutaron de estos maravillosos paisajes!!!!


----------



## Tatito

Seguimos por acá... gracias a todos!


.


----------

